# Piranha and plants



## teeth&bite (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi,

My question is about the most appropriate kind of plant for a nattereri tank. My nutty natts like to chop plants and I dont know what to do







. Which is the most suitable plant for a piranha tank







?Thanks.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

amazon swords are nice


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Any plant you put in they are going to bite on it.


----------



## teeth&bite (Jan 26, 2006)

what about the Java Moss? Who knows this plant?

here is a link for info about that plant....it looks nice

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_dubyana.php


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

teeth&bite said:


> what about the Java Moss? Who knows this plant?
> 
> here is a link for info about that plant....it looks nice
> 
> http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_dubyana.php


Java moss is great, cheap, easy growing stuff. My college 75g shoal of 5 RBPs was a low light, no CO2 setup. One of the main attactions was a rock "bridge" that I tied java moss too. It ended up growing several inches high and looked awesome. It can come loose and get on filter intakes, but I never had any problems and it is easy to remove. When it gets out of control, just grab a handful an transplant or pitch!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> Java moss is great, cheap, easy growing stuff. My college 75g shoal of 5 RBPs was a low light, no CO2 setup. One of the main attactions was a rock "bridge" that I tied java moss too. It ended up growing several inches high and looked awesome. It can come loose and get on filter intakes, but I never had any problems and it is easy to remove. When it gets out of control, just grab a handful an transplant or pitch!


Yup, what BT said! That stuff spreads like wildfire and attaches itself to everything in your tank. It does look nice, but every couple weeks or so you have to remove some of it, or it will take over your whole tank


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

teeth&bite,

Pygo's rarely bite any plants if they have enough room to live and if you have right kind of water parameters.
So you may try almost any plant, but to cope with high nutrient levels in a Piranha tank, I suggest big and fast growing plants.
Try one or more of these here:

View attachment 93218


Regards,


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally I prefer Anubias and Java Fern. They are tough, do well with reduced light, and don't require additional fertilization in order to thrive.
I like Sword Plants too, but their leafs are quite thin and rip and tear very easily: a Sword plant can be reduced to a mess in no-time if it gets 'involved' in a piranha fight as collateral damage. Anubias and Java Fern have much tougher, more leathery leafs that do not tear as easily.

*_Moved to Aquatic Plants Forum_*


----------

